# Electrical terms



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

Just wondering what are some electrical terms you use that arent common


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

getterdone


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

1900 box , maywest hangers


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

when I went down south no one had clue what a 1900 was or 8b etc etc got a blank look when I asked for a garvin cover too


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Two men in a canoe.
Wedge clamp.
Horse ****.


----------



## Caustic CC (Jan 31, 2013)

Fire In The Hole.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Job Completely Finished
High Profit Margin
Zero Deficiencies
Completely Trouble Free Week


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Pull

Pull

pull


Relax


Pull


Pull


Pull



Relax




Pull



Pull




pull





Relax:laughing:


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

OK, I'll bite...2 men in a canoe??


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

CheapCharlie said:


> OK, I'll bite...2 men in a canoe??


I'm thinking that's a battleship or a Madison strap


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Eggs
Equipment green ground screws.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CheapCharlie said:


> OK, I'll bite...2 men in a canoe??


F-straps.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> F-straps.


hold its, madison clips


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

360max said:


> hold its, madison clips


Box supports.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

monkey poo


----------



## JM0523 (Jul 30, 2013)

Asshole, Tweeter


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

May bee some deffinations with the words


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Smurf tube


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Jakes


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Yogurt, "Go"-gurt.......(Yellow-77)


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Smurf spooge , the blue pulling goo


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A$$ hole connector. 
It's a 2 piece connector and I was told years ago by a JM that only A-holes use them... 15 minutes later he came back and asked if I had one.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> A$$ hole connector.
> It's a 2 piece connector and I was told years ago by a JM that only A-holes use them... 15 minutes later he came back and asked if I had one.


run into needing them & you'll wish you had some


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

WhitehouseRT said:


> Yogurt, "Go"-gurt.......(Yellow-77)


Snot


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Chicken catcher
Pecker head
Johnny ball
minnie
rabbit
rabbit gun
soap
black pu$$ys
blunder plug
Harold box
don't key
squirt boom
old man


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> run into needing them & you'll wish you had some


I'm a natural so these were named after me... But I agree, they are the right part at the right time..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

F*(k-up plug.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Chinese hand cuff ,kellums grip


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

CheapCharlie said:


> OK, I'll bite...2 men in a canoe??


 Man in a boat?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Monkey Snot


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Full boat.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Horse c*&k (explosion proof flexible conduit)
Honey Wagon
BFH
road dog


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Chocolate Bars
Mr. Good Bars
Krackle Bars

Mineralac/Mae West/Conduit Hangers

Mongo or as some call it Rabbit

Box Eliminators or LV rings.

Peckerhead

Smurf Blumpkin


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

One of my guys called these "Buttholes"


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

dronai said:


> One of my guys called these "Buttholes"


I call em Blackies.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Waterfall - Cable tray IV/OV 90
Horsecock - kellems grip for pulling wire in conduit
Loomex Jockey - Residential Electrician
Zero Potential Technician - an electrician who spends most of his time on a job grounding
Exterior (Interior) Illumination Technician - light bulb/ballast changer specialist
Goon Spoon - Shovel

Tryin to think of some but drawing a blank right now..

Some of the guys get mistified with part numbers that should be common to the type of work they are doing.. I know I'd be looking at you like a dog watching tv if you asked me for a 1900, as I don't use them.. But someone in the industrial side of things should know what a KC23 or RE31SA is...


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Monkey Snot


Similar to what we call monkey poop?



socalelect said:


> May bee some deffinations with the words


Monkey poo = duct seal.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I call em Blackies.


When I ask for black buttons at the counter I get less stares...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

markore said:


> When I ask for black buttons at the counter I get less stares...


I always referred to helpers as lackies


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

dronai said:


> One of my guys called these "Buttholes"


We call them black asholes or black buttholes


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

sparky402 said:


> We call them black asholes or black buttholes


what do you call the grey ones?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> what do you call the grey ones?


Grey assholes!!


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I call them push - ins


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Butt hole plugs, the low voltage cable entry cover things. I still dont really know there exact name


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

*other names for electrical products*

half saddles- one hole conduit straps
full saddles - two hole conduit straps
black bandage - electrical tape
goof plates - over size outlet and switch plates


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

dronai said:


> One of my guys called these "Buttholes"


I call them guilty's.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

From- to's. emt to flex


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Blunder plugs- KO fillers. 

Or pick an apprentices name and insert it. 

Go grab me some "justin plugs"!!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Ho Dit!
Goat Head!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Drop...service wire

Rams Head...first attachment

Green Turd...duct seal

Keptel...outdoor demarc

KY...pulling lube

Green Weenie...Greenlee vacuum


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

smart end
dumb end


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

dronai said:


> One of my guys called these "Buttholes"


Black a$$hole


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

Elephant trunk: used to pull in manholes
Elephant cum/snot


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

slim jim cj6 for mc support


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

red-devil = mc cable bushing
butt splice = insulated crimp on splice connector
acorn = ground rod clamp for bare bond
crimps = bare copper or steel crimps for grounds
diddy bag = bag full of stuff and more stuff
lynyrd skinners, or just skinners = wire strippers
***** = wire crimping tool
gunk = anti oxidant aka nolax
nipple = male to male pipe joint
switch leg = wire control loop at switch
home run = dedicated branch circuit


----------



## 206TrunkSlammer (Aug 13, 2012)

donkey ****: 2/0 and larger SER
boy butter: pulling lube
cat's asshole: small black NM box connectors


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Donuts=Reducing Washers
Grenade=Conduit Hub with Connector


----------

